# 3500mAH Battery With case, Wall Charger review.



## Dagex (Feb 14, 2013)

*Will you be picking up this battery?*​
Yes0No0Maybe0


----------



## Dagex (Feb 14, 2013)

3500mAh Extended Battery + Cover and Desktop Cradle Battery Charger for Samsung i500 review

*3500mAh Extended Battery + Cover and Desktop Cradle Battery Charger - $13.73-* http://www.tmart.com/3500mAh-Extende...0_p124365.html
*3500mAh Extended Battery + Cover for Samsung I500 -$8.36-* http://www.tmart.com/Extended-Batter...h_p118668.html

*Design
3.5/5*

-Battery Is thick, but the extended case quickly hides that.
-Stylish extended case very slick and comfortable, looks very good on the fascinate just wish it had the galaxy S logo.
-All slots are easily accessible.
-Comes only in Black.
-The Charger is magnificent turns dark purple when charging and blue when charged.

*Protection
5/5*

-The case is very sturdy it would break easily I even done a few drop tests and it keep my phone protected even though it's not made for it.
-The battery is well made not one of those cheap leaking ones it's just as good in design if not better than stock Samsung.
-The charger is very well made and I have tested it on both stock battery and the 3500mAh one no problems.

*Function
5/5*

-The Case protects the phone very good.
-The case is a perfect fit no mess ups here.
-The battery works on both custom rom and STOCK which is a big deal because most 3rd party battery's fail to work on stock
-The battery is very good and last 10x longer than stock I can go 2 days with heavy usage.
-The charger works as should it charges up the battery's fairly fast all the way to 100% from dead in almost under a hour.
-Takes about 4 hours to charge from phone.
-Smart IC chip.

Final Verdict








4.5/5
This is the best battery I have ever had out of all the others I have looked at and tried and I've had bad ones and good ones even leaky ones but this one comes out on top. Sure it has its flaws but so does any product, its doesn't feel flimsy or cheap and offers a good value for anyone looking for a replacement battery. Would I recommend this to my friends heck yea in fact I recommend everyone looking for a replacement to look at one of these and with the price and free shipping its a steal. I am sorry for the focusing it was taken with another fascinate the best camera I have.

I ordered mine from tmart though the product can be located elsewhere shipping was fantastic and packaging was great came unharmed


----------



## larryp1962 (Aug 31, 2011)

Cool , watch more porn without a re-charge


----------



## Dagex (Feb 14, 2013)

larryp1962 said:


> Cool , watch more porn without a re-charge


LOL

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## td030981 (Sep 4, 2013)

Thanks for the info. I will definitely check this out. The stock battery can't keep on with me anymore.

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk 2


----------

